# Bradley Wiggins



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Without doubt one the greatest cyclists we have had coming out of this country...a man who tells it straight and admits he does not want to be a media trained athelete.... to quote him after yesterdays Gold medal winning time trail event

After the medal ceremony, which saw Wiggins receive the fourth Olympic gold of his remarkable career and Froome a richly deserved bronze, the time trial champion got back on his bike to thank "the real fans".

* "I wanted to see my wife, but also all the people who had stood by the roadside and shouted through the whole thing," said Wiggins.

"Usually, the great thing about cycling is that anybody can watch it, it's very accessible. But here [at the start and finish] you have to be in the chosen few, it's a bit of a prawn-sandwich fest.

"We all know about Olympic ticketing, so it was nice to go back out and just show some appreciation for all that they did for that hour.

"It's a shame they, the real fans, couldn't see the ceremony, so it was nice to go out and roll up and down." *

Top man Brad


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

An honoury TT Forum Licra wearing favourite!! What a humble guy, true class.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Massive Jam and Paul Weller fan so nuff said :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I was expecting this thread to be ripping the shit out of the geezer... :lol:

Why is it in the Flame Room?

Top bloke. 8)


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> I was expecting this thread to be ripping the shit out of the geezer... :lol:
> 
> Why is it in the Flame Room?
> 
> Top bloke. 8)


It's what is known as a complete fuck up by me......thought I had posted it in off topic


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep top guy a lot of today's footballers could learn a lot from him


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

CWM3 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I was expecting this thread to be ripping the shit out of the geezer... :lol:
> ...


oh well may aswell use the flame section.............you cunt for posting in wrong section


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yep top guy a lot of today's footballers, actors,pop stars,politicians and general all round rich arrogant c**ts could learn a lot from him


Fixed that for you.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Thank you, abuse respectfully received


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yep top guy a lot of today's footballers could learn a lot from him


Cant they ride bikes then :?


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Bung said:


> Yep top guy a lot of today's footballers/general all round rich arrogant c**ts could learn a lot from him
> 
> Fixed that for you.


Fixed again - same thing isn't it?


----------

